# diamond dove as pet...!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

hows diamond dove as a pet ?anybody who owns one,please give ur experience with them..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I never had any, but I heard they are very sweet birds.
If you get some tame ones, they make great pets.

Reti


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I raise Diamond Doves and they make great pets. They are a fun to watch and make soothing coos. Diamonds can be flighty but if you get them when they are still young and spend time with them everyday they can be tamed. 

Helen White has an awesome site about Diamond Doves as pets... 
http://www.diamonddove.info/

Dawn


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only negative things I have heard about them is they are fragile because they are so tiny..(that is what makes them so cute..lol..).. and some can get night frights.. where they just panic at night and can hurt themselves.. I think people leave a night light on for them..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I left on a nightlight for mine until they settled in. This took about 2 weeks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> I left on a nightlight for mine until they settled in. This took about 2 weeks.


but did they experience night fright?.. from what I have heard it is an ongoing thing if the nightlight is removed.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They experienced night frights initially, so I brought in the nightlight. Eventually I could put it on when it got dark and then turn it off at about midnight. Now they do fine with just the light from the streetlight that comes through the window so long as nothing scary happens in the night that is concerning enough to bother the ringnecks as well. 

I've never been able to get away with covering the cage with blankets entirely for winter (as I had been accustomed to do year round with my childhood parrots.)


----------

